# '98 200SX Door Speakers



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I did a search on speaker size, and the closest 200SX
was a '95. What's the stock width/depth on a '98? And
can anyone recommend a decent brand/set that will fit?
I went to Crutchfield, and they only had rear's listed .
Thanks.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Pioneer USED to make a set that was a direct fit for the 200sx's. UNFORTUNATELY, they don't make them anymore. Any "oversized" 6 1/2 should fit. They shouldn't be really deep though. Ain't much room in the doors. 

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

mounting depth is ~2.5 inches, you can fit up to a 3/4 inch spacer in there before the door panels wont fit


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Most 6 3/4 fit perfectly. Front and rear. Mounting depth is no problem for normal 2 or 3 way speakers.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Cool....you da' man! :thumbup:


----------

